# Powerpoint table of contents



## ajm

anyone know how to create a table of contents in powerpoint that DOES NOT require manually copying and pasting each slide name? Seems there used to be a "Summary Slide" choice in earlier versions of PPT, but not in 2007/2010. any tips would be a big help at this stage.


----------



## SydneyGeek

Look like they removed that feature... What happened to the Summary Slide and table of contents options? - PowerPoint - Office.com
Along with the ability to transfer outlines between PPT and Word. Both big losses IMO.

Dneis


----------



## Macropod

See: Automatically Create Summary Slides in PowerPoint 2010 for Free! | Joel's SharePoint Architect Blog


----------



## ajm

nice one macropod. just the ticket.


----------



## strive4peace

Hi Denis,

> "ability to transfer outlines between PPT and Word"

it is not gone ... just hard to find

convert PowerPoint to Word Outline:
File > Save & Send > Create Handouts


----------



## SydneyGeek

Thanks Crystal

I wonder why some features got buried so effectively...

Denis


----------



## strive4peace

Hi Denis,

me too!  I looked for awhile before I found that one


----------



## jacqueslegrand

Hi there,
There are also softwares (actually PowerPoint add-ins) allowing you to create automatic tables of contents designed for your company.
Mine just installed the UpSlide software that does that, among other things. If you have a little bit of time, give it a look.
Jacques


----------



## macabacus

Product plugs (the UpSlide and Power-user posts above) are generally discouraged in forums like this, although sometimes the answer to a Microsoft Office question is indeed a third party product.  These "solutions" are incomplete, however, because they propose a single software product when there are in fact several that can do the job with widely varying levels of quality.   Here is a more complete list of products offering agenda (table of contents) automation:  Macabacus (us, obviously), think-cell, SlideProof, Efficient Elements, UpSlide, and (apparently) Power-user.  There are probably at least half a dozen more that aren't worth mentioning.


----------

